# General Category > Creative Area >  Bit of photography

## northantsgirl

I have finally gotten round to sorting out some of my digital photographs i thought you might like to see

https://goo.gl/photos/K46C7KFJrx9T228z6

----------


## northantsgirl

and a few of the dogs too

https://goo.gl/photos/BKJpBUWo32qesfTE7

----------


## Suzi

Wow, those are beautiful, thanks for sharing...

----------


## northantsgirl

The eden project and par sands beach

----------

Suzi (07-05-17)

----------


## Suzi

I've never been to the eden project. I'd love to go though...

----------


## northantsgirl

Its really good but its expensive

----------

Suzi (07-05-17)

----------

